# Tao, Mr. Sam and the dog...



## Loona (Jan 22, 2007)

ok, so here are the pictures of my babies.

number one - my first cat and the best, cutest, lovliest cat on the planet :roll: TAO. He is ~1,5 years old, with me since he was about 9 weeks old and did i mention, that he is the best??? :wink: 









this is my new cat - MR. SAM. he came to me from a spanish shelter, about a month ago. Sam ist about 2,5 years old, a wonderful cuddly cat and i'm sure he'll soon forget his not-so-good past...he already loves his new mommy, sleeps on my lap every evening, purrs and rubs his head in my face like crazy...









then there is PAULA, a spanish-shelte-cat as well. Paula only stays with me for fostering and hopefully she'll finally find a wonderful new home in the next couple of weeks - she relly deserves it, for she is just wonderful!









then - last but not least, my wonderful, cute dog ABBIE. she is the cat's best friend, so i figured she'd fit into this thread as well :roll: she is from slowakia - where she was supposed to be killed in one of those camps there...she was only 6 months old. fortunatley she was rescued and now lives with me for over 2 years already...which is good for the cats, otherwise they would have to clean their ears all by themselves 8) but see for yourselves  









ok, thats it for now,- hope, i didn't make too many mistakes in my spelling :roll: 
take care

linda


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a bunch of beautiful cats! I love the one of your dog licking the kitty. Thanks for sharing those -- they're gorgeous!


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

You have a beautiful family!  Tao is especially gorgeous!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

I want Paula! Hmm, round trip flight from Montreal to Austria? Plus animal-in-cabin charges? That's a pretty pricey adoption fee! :wink: Too bad, she is such a beauty. I'm sure she'll find a home quickly!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Aww, they are all so adorable! I'd adopt Paula if I could!


----------



## bagulec (Jan 16, 2007)

wo...they all look the best to me


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

Leave it to a smart cat to get a dog to groom him!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What's Mr. Sam's eye colour? I would like to know :wink: . I hope Paula finds a nice new forever home  and Abbie cleaning Tao is cute  . I've never seen a dog groom a cat before 8O :lol: .


----------



## Loona (Jan 22, 2007)

DesnBaby said:


> What's Mr. Sam's eye colour? I would like to know :wink: . I hope Paula finds a nice new forever home  and Abbie cleaning Tao is cute  . I've never seen a dog groom a cat before 8O :lol: .


oh, i've got plenty of grooming pics  especially when tao was a little kitten, he let abbie do all the work :lol: 









i think abbie was like a mother to him, he could do with her whatever he wanted...it looked terribly dangerous sometimes, but i swear: nobody ever got hurt!!!!

















and about Sam's eye color:
a wonderful green :luv


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Beautiful kitties!! :heart


----------



## kitburger (Dec 27, 2006)

:lol: 
OH. MY. GOD! That third picture down really made me laugh. The psycho look on the cats face and the way it has its paws over the dogs eyes! Just brilliant. 
ps. love close up of cats eye too :wink:


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Haha fantastic shots


----------



## Loona (Jan 22, 2007)

i found some pictures of Tao, when he was still a little kitten (i had to clean up my computer at work and i happened to find quite a few pics, i have to admit 8) )
this is my little baby, the day he moved in with me and my dog









and this, well, needless to say, he was already "da man" by then :roll: :lol: 









and this is probably going to be the last picture of Abbie and Paula - Paula is moving to her new home this sunday  i will miss her terribly - she stayed with me for more than 2 months! But I'm sure she's found a wonderful new family and I will definitely stay in touch and visit her every once in a while!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Lets see.. great excuse for another trip to Austria... 

oh darn, Paula got adopted..  

Your fur family is delightful! You take wonderful pictures! Im so glad Paula found a good home. Bless you for fostering her!


----------

